# THINKING OUTSIDE THE BOX



## DIGGIN DOC (Jun 21, 2012)

NEED TO MAKE A SMALLER SHELF UNIT FOR A CORNER IN MY KITCHEN LAST WEEKEND (BEEN THREATENING TO MAKE THIS FOR 2 YEARS). I WANTED TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT AND SCRIBBLED SOME LINES ON PAPER, SCROUNGED UP SOME SCRAP PIECES OF 1X4 COMMON (KNOTTY) PINE FROM THE SHOP AND AFTER 3 OR SO HOURS OF MEASURING, CUTTING, DRILLING, GLUING AND SCREWING, THIS IS WHAT I CAME UP WITH....


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Jun 21, 2012)

THE NEXT DAY AFER I SOBERED UP, I PRIMED AND THEN PAINTED THIS ART SHELF WITH A JIFFY ROLLER WHICH SPED THING ALONG NICELY...LOW HUMIDITY MADE FOR A QUICK DRY AND BY NOON, I HAD THAT PUPPY MOUNTED IN IT'S PLACE. 22" WIDE BY 48" TALL BTW....


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Jun 21, 2012)

SOON AFTER, I PICKED OUT SOME 2012 FINDS FROM MY OVERFLOW INVENTORY AND PROUDLY PLACED THEM IN PROPER PLACES DEPENDING ON THEIR SIZE....


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Jun 21, 2012)

ONE LAST SHOT COMPLETELY FULL....

 (BTW, I PLACED THE BOTTLES LOOSELY SO THE SHELF DIDN'T APPEAR TO BE CRAMMED AND OVERCROWDED).


----------



## epackage (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks good...[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 21, 2012)

At first I was thinking you were going to train rats to find thier way through it.


----------



## idigjars (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice job.  Paul


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice use of otherwise wasted space and I'm glad the door opens the other way. That seams odd to me though.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Jun 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Nice use of otherwise wasted space and I'm glad the door opens the other way. That seams odd to me though.


 
 DARK DOOR IN 3RD PIC? THAT'S THE INSIDE OF MY OPEN BASEMENT DOOR. I WAS STANDING ON THE STAIRWAY SHOOTING UP THROUGH THE DOORWAY.


----------



## BottleCollector1010 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nice []*


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats great!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice!

 PD


----------



## Stardust (Jul 1, 2012)

L@@ks fantastic ~[8D]


----------



## ratbastard (Jul 10, 2012)

nice job


----------



## LC (Jul 10, 2012)

Turned out pretty darn nice Larry , being I am a woodworker myself I can appreciate your efforts .


----------

